# Asus vg23ah



## Ironman (Dec 15, 2012)

ASUS VG23AH
I want to upgrade from my present LCD to This

I need the Price of this Monitor in Indian Market
Lesser the Better!!

Where Can i Buy this Monitor in Kolkata ??
Or
Where can i Purchase this Online (eCommerce sites like flipkart)?

.....................
Does this have any Alternatives ??

Please Check its Specs before Suggesting a Alternative


----------



## sam.dg (Dec 17, 2012)

The specs are awesome!

Found a vendor here ~ Techshop.in

Please let me know if you've found it somewhere else or any alternative to it.


----------



## sam.dg (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's a Kolkata vendor.. MD Computers

Priced at 19k


----------



## Ironman (Feb 12, 2013)

sam.dg said:


> The specs are awesome!
> 
> Found a vendor here ~ Techshop.in
> 
> Please let me know if you've found it somewhere else or any alternative to it.



Until now i have found 1 23"
Alternativeunno if these are Perfect Alternatives

LG IPS236V-PN: 23" IPS LED Monitor, Full HD 1080p, Cinema Mode | LG USA
Cinema 3D Monitor D43 Series


----------



## Ironman (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow .............. No persons Interested ??

You Hoo .....................................................

You Hoo .....................................................


----------

